# loggo in gnome e il mouse si inchioda

## MajinJoko

Bene, questa è strana.

In gdm il touchpad funziona.

Entro in gnome, non appena carica il tema per il mouse, il touchpad si inchioda  :Shocked:  . L'unico modo per muovere il mouse è collegarne uno esterno.

Non ho cambiato nulla, ho emerso solo vlc (che non centra) e fatto qualche prova con qtconfig.

Da root non succede.

Capisco che il modo più semplice sia cancellare i vari .gnome, ma preferirei evitare.

Consigli (per piacere   :Smile:  )?

----------

## ago

[OT]Noto che ultimamente su gnome accadono cose strane  :Very Happy: [/OT]

----------

## MajinJoko

Ci sto diventando abbastanza matto. Il "blocco" accade un po' a caso, è davvero difficilissimo prevedere se e quando si blocca all'avvio.

Però ho provato, se chiudo xdm, cancello ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals e riavvio xdm tutto torna a funzionare.

Sono su kernel 2.6.34-r1. Ho verificato anche questo comportamento anomalo: spengo il touchpad con il suo tastino, lo riaccendo e il mouse è inchiodato, ma anche la tastiera non da segni di vita. Però se do CTRL+ALT+F1 vado in shell, lì funziona tutto (grazie gpm per il test), torno in gnome, la tastiera riprende a funzionare ma il mouse resta morto. Se smonto il modulo psmouse da un terminale, quello si inchioda. Se lo smonto e lo rimonto da shell, non cambia niente. Se attacco un mouse esterno, quello funziona. Se faccio la procedura alla seconda riga, anche il touchpad torna a funzionare.

Ho riemerso i driver synaptic per xorg, ma credo sia stato più che inutile: in gdm il mouse funziona sempre.

Sempre più perso nelle teorie della fantainformatica..

----------

## ago

pensi che il problema possa essere gdm? prova slim o qualche altro displaymanager

----------

## riverdragon

Un utente creato da zero incontra gli stessi problemi?

----------

## ago

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Un utente creato da zero incontra gli stessi problemi?

 

imho se dice che da root non succede e cancellando le varie cartelle di configurazione, un nuovo utente non "dovrebbe" avere sto problema

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie per le risposte.

Sì, succede con un utente test creato ex-novo.

La cosa strana è che sembra che dopo un po' (quanto? boh!) riparte.

Ho provato tre kernel: il 30, il 32 e il 34. Non cambia nulla.

In pratica sembra che disattivandolo e riattivandolo faccia un bel casino.

Non vedo come possa essere colpevole gdm.

Faccio altre prove ed aggiorno.

Grazie ancora,

per qualunque cosa sono qui.

----------

## riverdragon

Il touchpad dipende da gnome-settings-daemon, prova con quello.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Il touchpad dipende da gnome-settings-daemon, prova con quello.

 

Mhh, scusa ma trovo un po' criptico il suggerimento.

Intendi di riemergerlo, o qualcos'altro?

----------

## riverdragon

Sì, sono stato un po' troppo ermetico   :Laughing: 

Prova a riemergerlo, o cerca qualche bug sul bugzilla di gnome relativo a questo componente.

----------

